
Home assistants ruined us, an explanation - walterbell
https://www.engadget.com/2019/12/31/home-assistants-listening-ruined-us-an-explanation/
======
rogerkirkness
Still trying to find the part of the article where they talk about things
people were made to do. Imagine believing you're the victim of a thing you
intentionally brought into your life, that makes no claims about being a
mature technology. Imagine being horrified that a microphone you paid for and
put in your bedroom listens to you.

